# Dutchboy Maxbond - "No Prep Paint", Lifetime Warranty



## Cheebs (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw this and didn't give it another thought until I got home and looked it up online:

Dura Weather® MAXBOND™ with Interpenetrating Polymer Technology (IPT) provides superior adhesion on chalky, dirty or glossy surfaces without prepping or priming.
Key Features

-Superior adhesion to chalky, dirty, previously painted, or glossy surfaces
-One-coat coverage without powerwashing or sanding 
-35°F low-temperature application extends painting season
-Lifetime Warranty

http://www.dutchboy.com/products/exteri ... /index.jsp


-------------------

No powerwashing, no sanding, no washing :no: 

So Dutchboy is saying they've re-engineered the world of exterior paint and come up with a product that will go on any substrate, virtually eliminate prep work, and has a lifetime warranty. 

RIGHT

I get that they're just trying to sell a little paint, so it's easy to shrug it off. But the more I thought about it, I started to wonder if anybody has used it, what the outcome was? Even the Duration lifetime warranty has proper prep in the fine print and Dutchboy is made by Sherman Williams, so how can they make such ridiculous claims about no prep at all and not lose money on the warranties?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I read up on a SW industrial acrylic enamel that had the same wordage. Can't find the link but it is strange the mention of dirty substrates.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys wash before painting?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> You guys wash before painting?


Yea I usually take a shower in the morning, it helps me wake up. :jester:


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I read up on a SW industrial acrylic enamel that had the same wordage. Can't find the link but it is strange the mention of dirty substrates.


Your right this is the product, http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/pro_industrial_multisurface_acrylic/, as far as the dutchboy product, I agree, kind of scratching my head on the one. We offer a conditionerle/primer to deal with chalky surfaces but not a single component product like MAXXbond.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I use the same paint under a different brand/label. I think the stuff is great - I hate to say it, but it does work well.


----------



## Cheebs (Nov 5, 2011)

> You guys wash before painting? 

>> Yea I usually take a shower in the morning, it helps me wake up. :jester:


Nice line...had the same thought when I read that too. Thanks for the chuckle. 

And yes, powerwash. Interesting read about the industrial acrylic.

Plain painter, what product line / name do you use...is it a SW or BM line? Can you actually put it up no prep or do you have to do it to be safe anyway? Have you gotten 5 years out of it?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I dunno about this, it just doesn't seem like good business practice. Would you wax a dirty car? Eat off a dirty dinner plate? 

Is it really worth it in the end? What exactly are you saving? If its too hard for someone to rinse their house off prior to painting, then painting it would be far too difficult.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I dunno about this, it just doesn't seem like good business practice. Would you wax a dirty car? Eat off a dirty dinner plate?
> 
> Is it really worth it in the end? What exactly are you saving? If its too hard for someone to rinse their house off prior to painting, then painting it would be far too difficult.


There are times when you have to do a few 'quickie' jobs. I can't get the money for my A/A+ work like I use to be able to. Now I do some jobs that are C/C+ and I am more in an accessible range for some homeowners not looking to spend a lot of money. I use to reprime factory primed shake/clapboard cedar siding after installation with oil primer. I even use to pressure wash it prior. Had lots of good customers willing to pay me for this level of prep up until '05. Now I have some customers that say have one side of their home resided - I'll take this paint and put on two coats. They're happy - I'm happy.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't seen this paint yet. I assume it is sold at Walmart with other Dutchboy products. Imo all these paint/primer paints such as Behr Ultra, Valspar Duramax, etc are as good as SW Duration. They are just 20$ a gallon cheaper. I have used Valspar Duramax and Behr Ultra and I think they perform as well as Duration.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I haven't seen this paint yet. I assume it is sold at Walmart with other Dutchboy products. Imo all these paint/primer paints such as Behr Ultra, Valspar Duramax, etc are as good as SW Duration. They are just 20$ a gallon cheaper. I have used Valspar Duramax and Behr Ultra and I think they perform as well as Duration.


I had a customer earlier this year give me that Walmart paint and prime in one - I did her front little porch - and after power washing everything - I just used that one coat with plenty of bare wood to cover up. It worked quite well. Freaking thing was a $400 job where I didn't purchase any of the materials, just a wash and one coat, quickie scrape, etc. And I swear to god I barely made a decent man-hour. Had I done this job pre-2005 with the oil primer, 2 coats, full sanding - this little thing would have to be charged at anywhere from $800-$1,200. Folks so aren't paying anywhere near that. These new paints definitely have their place in this market now.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I had a customer earlier this year give me that Walmart paint and prime in one - I did her front little porch - and after power washing everything - I just used that one coat with plenty of bare wood to cover up. It worked quite well. Freaking thing was a $400 job where I didn't purchase any of the materials, just a wash and one coat, quickie scrape, etc. And I swear to god I barely made a decent man-hour. Had I done this job pre-2005 with the oil primer, 2 coats, full sanding - this little thing would have to be charged at anywhere from $800-$1,200. Folks so aren't paying anywhere near that. These new paints definitely have their place in this market now.


So the 400 dollar paint job was at least two trips and how many man hrs?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> So the 400 dollar paint job was at least two trips and how many man hrs?


It was for a neighbor of mine around the corner, just helping her out to get her home decent to put on the market, so she can move down south and be with grandchildren.

It did have some tongue and groove ceiling that I decided to use a little oil primer on - so it was a 3 trip'r. I've seen guys do front porches triple the width for $500 including materials. 12+ man-hours altogether I think?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> It was for a neighbor of mine around the corner, just helping her out to get her home decent to put on the market, so she can move down south and be with grandchildren.
> 
> It did have some tongue and groove ceiling that I decided to use a little oil primer on - so it was a 3 trip'r. I've seen guys do front porches triple the width for $500 including materials. 12+ man-hours altogether I think?


So three trips with you providing some exterior oil primer at about 33.00 an hr? After your overhead you were doing less than that an hr. I have seen you comment over the years about how contractors were fooling themselves doing this type of thing and now you are saying it beats what you refer to as your peak? I am confused.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I've seen guys do front porches triple the width for $500 including materials.


Sounds sad, I am picturing a good sized lid, lots of pickets and railings. Are they spraying them? Are they washing them?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am confused.


WalMart paint and C/C+ work for the old lady on the corner? After the ill fated apartment repaint featuring the nephew? 

What is it that you are confused about?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> After the ill fated apartment repaint featuring the nephew?
> 
> What is it that you are confused about?


Refresh my memory on the apartment repaint. 

Just confused I guess on why Daniel is always talking about 05 like it was a peak and is now saying this particular job paid better than that time frame.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So where does one buy dutch boy paints now? Wal Mart to my knowledge now has glidden, and their own color place who ever makes it. 

This is what happens when you buy paint whilst picking up a few things on a Saturday from WM.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Refresh my memory on the apartment repaint.
> 
> Just confused I guess on why Daniel is always talking about 05 like it was a peak and is now saying this particular job paid better than that time frame.


How could you forget this?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> So where does one buy dutch boy paints now? Wal Mart to my knowledge now has glidden, and their own color place who ever makes it.
> 
> This is what happens when you buy paint whilst picking up a few things on a Saturday from WM.


Boy howdy- if that isn't the poster boy for FAIL, i don't know what is..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> How could you forget this?


Thanks Scott. I guess I was and still am pretty busy and never seen it. That is the luxury of having enough mods looking over the threads that I can get lax. It was a different time a year or two ago when I looked at every thread now I can relax and enjoy myself a bit more.


----------



## micma (Apr 7, 2021)

TJ Paint said:


> You guys wash before painting?


I generally shower in the morning but always shower before I crawl in bed with her of course.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

micma said:


> I generally shower in the morning but always shower before I crawl in bed with her of course.


----------

